# WINRAR Console Command



## RemRod (Nov 12, 2005)

Does any one have an example of a console command that will extract a WinRar archive using the agYYYYMMDD switch?

I need to set up a schedule to extract a database backup daily. I need it to look for the current date. I was able to create the archive and add the date to that but I need to extract it now.

Thanks for your help?

-Rem


----------

